# So who said Golf is a "Gentleman's" Sport?



## Smitty (Aug 5, 2005)

Here in Southern California we're blessed with great weather (just not enough snow!), and some not so great people (and some not so bright ones...):

Today at the Los Serranos Golf Course in Chino (near Hell A), a golfer got upset at the foursome in front of him for playing slowly, so he deliberately hit into the foursome 2x.  On the second occasion, one of the foursome picked up his ball and threw it into a creek (good for him!).  The "over-driver" then approached the foursome, pulled out a gun (and his LA Sherrif's Department Reserve Deputy Badge) and told the ball thrower that he would shoot them if the ball wasn't fished out of the creek.

He has since been relieved of his duty (and badge & gun).

I wonder of the foursome played through?

As for the other not so bright resident of this state (Darwin Award Winner candidate for sure), an inmate at a Sacramento Prison apparently didn't get the memo that if you try to escape from said institution and try to hide under the prison bus, you should not hide directly in front of the back tires.

He's occupying a much smaller cell now.   :wink: 

Smitty


----------



## just_jon (Aug 5, 2005)

A classic case of, not "Fore!", but " .44 !", eh Smitty?


----------



## hostelowner (Aug 5, 2005)

*golf is like a basketball game but with a club*

you know as tiger W. said, 
"this game is, nothin more than a basketball game, but with a club"

or something liek that!!

white man can't jump.... i'm white i'm just talking poo poo

 good day


----------



## Smitty (Aug 5, 2005)

> "this game is, nothin more than a basketball game, but with a club"


When I played lacrosse in college, I loved the way the Aggies (Texas A&M) put it:





> LACROSSE: Football with Weapons!


Smitty


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Aug 5, 2005)

Imagine the ball thrower is called 'Juan' and the angry young man shoots only to get a 'hole in Jaun'.

Would you say the ex-cop is a 'gun driver'?

A

P.S.  and to round out the bad puns, I wouldn't want to go 'shoot some pool' with that man!


----------

